# Called for jury service



## STEINER (26 Mar 2014)

I got summoned to attend for selection as Juror at the Criminal Courts of Justice, Parkgate St, Dublin 8 in a few weeks.

I had a brief look at some previous threads.....

There seems to be a lot of waiting around involved.  I understand also that there is neither reimbursement for travel or lunch.

Is it best avoided?


----------



## Time (26 Mar 2014)

Your employer has to pay you if you are called for service.

You get lunch each day if selected for a jury. Travel is not covered.

If you are self employed it is easy to get excused.


----------



## mathepac (26 Mar 2014)

and your home insurance policy may cover you for about 40 euro per day if you attend. This will not effect your NCB.


----------



## serotoninsid (26 Mar 2014)

mathepac said:


> and your home insurance policy may cover you for about 40 euro per day if you attend. This will not effect your NCB.


Huh?  What's the logic there exactly?


----------



## mathepac (26 Mar 2014)

serotoninsid said:


> Huh? ...


??


serotoninsid said:


> ...  What's the logic there exactly?


I can't explain the logic or the reasoning behind it. Check your policy is all I can suggest. My sister, BIL and daughter all claimed successfully.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (27 Mar 2014)

Is there some reason you can't do it?  I've been called twice, but not selected for a jury.  Bring a book or something to do.


----------



## STEINER (27 Mar 2014)

terrysgirl33 said:


> Is there some reason you can't do it?  I've been called twice, but not selected for a jury.  Bring a book or something to do.



I have a choice as I could be excused if I want to but I wouldn't mind being on a jury for the experience of a trial.  Funnily enough, I only remarked to my wife last week that I've never been called for jury service, particularly at a non-working period for me, time to get my apartment swept for listening devices!

I am doing a short course at present and resuming my career after illness, so it wouldn't impact on me financially, just on my personal time.


----------



## STEINER (28 Mar 2014)

mathepac said:


> and your home insurance policy may cover you for about 40 euro per day if you attend. This will not effect your NCB.



I checked my policy.  I don't have this cover, it is an add-on.  It is classified as Legal Assist with my insurers 123.ie.  There is 6 months to go before renewing my current policy.  I only buy apartment contents insurance in case of fire/theft etc.  Should I consider taking out this legal add-on now or in the future?  Anybody find it useful to have?


----------



## terrysgirl33 (28 Mar 2014)

I would have liked to be on a jury, but I wasn't picked either time!  AFAIR there were about 200 people called for whatever trials were starting that week, so maybe 36 people are picked.  Anyone with a reasonable reason, pressure of work, or in one case someone who had experianced that particular crime in his family, were excused from a particular jury.  They describe in broad outline what the case is and how long it is expected to last, so that if it is not possible for you to be there for the expected length then you can say so at the beginning.  

In my experiance you spend the morning waiting (they take a roll call) and then get the cases sorted out before lunch, then (I think) you are dismissed for the day and told whether or not you have to come back the next day.  In my case, I went off to work in the afternoon as it wasn't that far away from the Criminal Courts of Justice.

ETA, like I said it wasn't far from work, so it wasn't any extra travelling cost (in fact it was cheaper to get there than to get to work) and I just brought my usual packed lunch, so it isn't something that cost me money.


----------



## Ravima (28 Mar 2014)

The cheapest policy will provide the basic cover. You need really to read and study the policies to see what exactly is covered. if changing from one insurer to another, the cover may not be the same, hence the difference in price.


----------



## eastbono (28 Mar 2014)

Maybe the fact its a contents only policy then jury service isnt covered.


----------



## roker (29 Mar 2014)

What is the maximum age for exclusion for jury service? are pensioners exempt?


----------



## Time (29 Mar 2014)

There is no max age, those over 70 are excused on request.


----------



## serotoninsid (29 Mar 2014)

mathepac said:


> ??
> I can't explain the logic or the reasoning behind it. Check your policy is all I can suggest. My sister, BIL and daughter all claimed successfully.


Ok, thanks for that.  It would never have occurred to me - that such a thing would be covered!


----------

